# Hard Cooked(not boiled) Eggs-easy peel



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Ok folks that use 'hard boiled eggs' for whatever, egg salad, tuna salad, chicken salad, deviled eggs try this for easy to peel eggs:

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/241213/hard-steamed-eggs/

I have used this over the last 5 or 6 times and every single time I had no issues peeling them.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I am always boiling eggs, I'll try this next time.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I may not be patient enough - but if I'm cooking a lot of eggs, this sounds great.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

I hated that when I hard boiled eggs, a lot of times when I was peeling them they looked like the moon surface(pitted and such-taking too much white off), so I said there has got to be a better way. I Googled of course and found that link among others about steaming them. Boiling takes roughly 10 minutes, this takes 20. No big deal for the aggravation saved-at least for me.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I think my wife does basically the same thing, but in the Instant Pot. :thumbup:


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

I've seen a video where they shake the eggs with oil and water and the peels fall off. Never tried it though. This method I've tried but didn't notice a difference.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Other perks that I failed to mention:

Creamier yolk
Reduces(or eliminates) the thin dark green/black line between the yolk and the white


----------

